# Naturpool - welches System



## neuulm_loisl (12. Okt. 2011)

Hallo

wir wollen, wohl im Frühjahr nächstes jahr, einen Natir-Schwimmpool in unseren Garten bauen.

Der Pool soll so um die 4,5 x 10 x 1,8m groß sein. Wir würden gerne die gesamte regeneration unter der (großen) Terasse verschwinden lassen, uU entlang einer 10m Seite einen Flachwasserbereich 1,5m breit anlegen und wir würden gerne eine Gegenschwimmanlage einbauen.


Ohne Vorwissen haben wir im alles mögliche im Internet gesammelt und gelesen - leider oder Gott-sei-Dank ist das sehr, sehr viel. Irgendwie werdn aber "entscheidende Fragen" nicht wirklich beantwortet.

Welches "System" hat welche Vorteile, welche Nachteile - welche langzeit Erfahrungen gibt es, wie ist der monatliche Energieverbrauch...

Was ich meine ist:  es gibt von BIOTOP das LivingPool system, es gibt von TeichMeister ein System, esy gibt das BELLvital system.  Alle bieten eine Regeneration ohne Pflanzen, eben unter der Terasse. Die einen überfluten ihre Graint-Füllung von poben nach unten (BELLVital), die anderen pressen mit Druckleitungen das Wasser durch ihren Mehrschichtenfilter von unten nach oben (TeichMeister), der dritte hat eine "MiniKammer" mit einem mechanischen Sandfilter und einem Phosphor filter (LivingPool). Bei einem muß die Füllung alle 5 Jahre gewechselt werden (LivingPool), beim anderen muß der Filter regelmäßig rückgespült werden (TeichMister), der Dritte sagt "Wartungsfrei für 17Jahre) (BELLvital).

Was nun - was nun ist das  Beste, womit gibt es die meisten Erfahrungen, die bsten Langzeitergebnisse etc.


Für sind für jeden "Gedanken", jedes Argument dankbar !!!


Weitere, mehr technische Fragen:  Unser Becken soll ein Betonbecken werden - oder ein Becken aus "StyroPool" Steinen (wohl günstiger).  
Hat jemand dazu Erfahrungen ?  
Braucht man die Wärmedämmung die von den Styroor-Steinen kommt oder könnte man nicht isolierten beton nehmen ?


Schließlich gegenschwimmanlage: Es gibt die "mobilen" zum aufsetzen und fix eingebaute .
Was passiert mit einer fix eingebauten Anlage im Winter ?  Fliert die ein, geht die kaputt ???


Wie gesagt, wir sind dankbar für jeden Hinweis, jeden Gedanken, jedes Argument


viele Grüße
NeuUlm_Loisl


----------



## günter-w (13. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Naturpool - welches System*

Hallo Loisl, herzlich willkommen im Forum. hast du die Naturpoolbeiträge schon gelesen da gibt es einige. Was von deinen genannten Systemen das beste ist kann ich nicht beurteilen da es doch widerspüchliche Infos von Usern gibt. Ich persönlich setzte lieber auf  die Natur und lass Pflanzen die Arbeit leisten als Granulate die gereinigt oder durchgespült oder ersetzt werden müssen. Was man nicht machen soll, den Naturpool mit dem Standard Pool zu vergleichen. das fängt schon beim Belag auf der Folie an. Eine Gegenstromanlage nur wenn die Wasseraufbereitung durch Pflanzen in einem separaten Becken untergebracht ist.Die Betriebskosten bzw. Pumpenleistung sollten bei max. 65 Watt liegen. Bei Gegenstromanlagen reicht das jedoch nicht mehr aus.


----------

